
Shoelace Knots - phreeza
http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/knots.htm
======
bediger
I have used the "Better Bow Knot"
(<http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/betterbowknot.htm>) for over 20 years. I
found it in some book about knots ages ago. This Better Bow Knot is harder to
tie, and harder to learn to tie, but it rarely comes undone, even in slick,
round nylon laces.

